

Ask HN: Speaker independent voice recognition for auto-generated transcriptions? - staunch

Does anyone know of any code for doing speaker-independent voice recognition? I would love to be able to automatically transcribe various pieces of media.<p>I already know nothing is going to be even close to perfect. Is Sphinx still it? Is there anything out there that's great?<p>The code for YouTube's automatic transcription would be ideal. Someone tell me Google already open sourced it? &#60;/prayer&#62;
======
braindead_in
Check CMU Sphinx. Its quite dated though. To get any decent performance out of
it you'll have to train it and generate the databases (Acoustic Model and
Language Model) yourself.

Google has not open sourced their Engine or databases. I don't think it will
happen.

There are no ready made solutions for auto-generated transcriptions. Speaker
Independent Speech Recognition is still one of those unsolved problems and
unlikely to be solved anytime in the near future. Even research is at a
standstill. Check <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1313679> for more.

------
gspyrou
You may check the System.Speech.Recognition Namespace in .NET 4
[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms554855%28v=VS.100%...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms554855%28v=VS.100%29.aspx)

------
nicolinox
spinvox.com

